# Bagel store hack



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here we have a pull chain that activates the neon light you see below. The other neon light (not pictured) had a cord running through suspended ceiling probably plugged into where the pictured neon light is controlled from. 

I thought the "convenience" of the pull chain was funny.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen the pull chain set up before, but it was a Chinese Restaurant


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::thumbsup: no issue here. unless that looks like a burn mark on the edge of that ceiling tile...


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

It's either that or water damage.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

rdr said:


> It's either that or water damage.


yeah, i heard that LV Transformers leak now a days, lol


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Well if you'll notice there is a very similar looking spot on another tile or two


----------

